# My babies parents



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/Birds_bunny/tiels/pams tiels/P4050457.jpg

Thats mom cleo. Cin perl??

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/Birds_bunny/tiels/P3091363.jpg

Dad meco. normal gray.

Her off spring from what i can see is a normal grey (hugs) and a gray split to ?? (slush).

I've used a Virtual Breeder online but can't figure out how we got slush to be split for what ever she is split for. Anyone have a idea?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you have a photo of Slush? What exactly says he's split for something and isn't a normal grey?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I was thinking split for pied because of her toes. take a good look

[http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/Birds_bunny/tiels/CopyofP4190142.jpg

She is on the right and look at her left foot. And she is girl.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, well i suppose one of her parents could've been split for pied and passed that split onto her.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

How cute!

Well both babies appear to be normal greys, and at least Slush is split to pied (like Bea said it was passed on from the parents). IF they are males, they will be split to cinnamon, and pearl. However if they are females... they are split to nothing (except pied) 

How do you know the sex of Slush? Have you DNA'd, or... All babies in this clutch will be normals, and its random who gets split to pied  So if your sexing by the pied genetic that is not correct.

How are they coming along now? Ive been a few months since we last chatted on another forum...

Kirby


----------



## BUUZBEE (Jul 30, 2007)

adorable parents, a cute family. I know nothing of mutations, so i cant advise


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

They are doing great. I'm sexing by wings and attitude and there face. And i've also had a few breeders ( 25+ years of breeding tiels) tell me they are male and female.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

the wings don't work  males and females have those spots, that vary between birds. (There are many arcticles and facts proving they are inaccurate) 

How old are they now? Their faces won't change or start to change until 6-9 months old... and some females still get yellow on theirs... especially near the cere or beak area. 

Attitude will be useful though  most times... Has one of them started to whistle a lot, or imitate noises, songs, or tunes? 

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well I agree with the wings not always working. Slush only has a single row of small dots and Bea's cookie has none that go tot he body. Hugs is a singer. The type that goes right up in your ear and sings as loud as possible. And Of course heart wings. Slush is quite. She will strike a pose but only when she feels like it. Her face has some yellow but once they started to molt it didn't turn into pearls of bright yellow off over her head like hugs. I guessed there gender once they started to feather and so far I have not been proven wrong. Who knows tho. Of course when I guessed I though I was guessing for two Normal gray tiels and slush is split for something. I'm guessing pied.

As for age they are 5 months and 2 week. Around there. i have a count down on Jb for hugs.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww Hugs does heart wings! Im jelious, Diego doesn't yet  He just whistles a lot and shows off. 

So yes it sounds to me like Hugs is a boy and Sluch is a girl... and what do you mean "she is split to something". You either know, or you don't lol. She is split to pied, as she has patterns on her feet, which is from the pied gene 

They are so cute btw, i just saw their pics

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

She is split for pied then. I've never really looked up what they can be split for. Has never really bothered me cause i love them both to much. Spoiled little things. Hug hasn't really mimiced anything but he is learning to sing. We had a slow start with the singing. When he came from the breeders he stoped singing. The breeder said he could but it was almost a month after we got him did he start to sing. I guess he did mimc 1 thing. A mad budgie! We are working on pretty boy though


----------

